# Retrieving Bucktails



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

how do you retrieve bucktails? I have no clue... When I cast it, it just hits the bottom and when I retrieve it back its dragging...

thanks for the help...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

The few times I have used them I like to jig em a little. Moving the pole up and down a few times and then stopping. A lot of times your strikes will come right after you stop jigging and right before you start again.


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

*some info....*

Here are a few articles I had added to my favorites list on the topic:

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/Articles/baits5.htm

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewsproprimebucktail.shtm

http://www.snookangler.com/article, november.html


Hope that helps some. (I was having the same problem as you - shallow water; jig sinks to the bottom, catches up on stuff during the retrieve).


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

good articles... thanks that helps alot...


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

I've never read this anywhere, it's just my own personal belief, but I think a jigged bucktail simulates a swimming Squid.

That being the case, I try to give a motion similar to a Squids pulsing, stop and go pattern.

In calm water, that may be leasurely, sweeping strokes of the rod, 4 to 6 feet at a time.

In faster current, shorter, faster pumps, tight to the bottom, if you're retrieving into the current. 

Longer strokes, a couple of feet off the bottom, if you're retrieving with the current.

Often, I don't really jig the rod very much. I just give the reel handle a turn, pause, turn, pause............

It's easy to vary the speed and intensity in this fashion, and it's not so tiring.

In places where the tide runs strong (like IRI), a good technique, is to let the bucktail "hang" in the current, gently jig as you sweep the rod into the current, let it fall back "downstream" and repeat.

Always use small (1/4 to 1/2 oz.) bucktails. Use Egg sinkers on your main line to get it to the bottom.

I stack as many 1 oz. Egg sinkers as needed, on the main line, a swivel, and a 5' leader tied to the bucktail.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Just a couple of "tips" about jigs: If you are going to bump the bottom and make a lot of pauses, try adding a piece of meat (mackeral, bunker, spot, or squid) cut in a strip to the jig. If using a continuous retrieve (or hanging the jig in a current as Smoothbore54 pointed out), add a twister worm (vary the size and color until you hook up.)

Although a bare jig will catch fish, you'll be relying on your rod to impart the action. Some fishermen can master it, others have a big problem getting the action right (like me!)

Finally, if casting to breaking fish, add a tube or fly teaser 18 inches above the bare jig. A lot of times you'll end up using the jig for casting weight, and the teaser to catch fish (the thin profile of the teaser often mimics the bait better than the jig.)

That pretty much sums up what I know about jigs.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

when fishing fast water like IRI you must watch thoise that fish there a lot. do not and i mean do not throw a 1/2 oz. bucktail out straight in front of you and let it hang as you will just tangle. the rock are mostly on the bottom so you have to get there. if it takes 1/2 oz or2 oz. to get there thats what you use. a 1/2 oz jig and a 1oz. inline sinker is not 1 1/2 oz. you have two weights dropping when you cast in you must cast up into there current and let it go to the bottom. it will bounce nicely when it gets past you start your retrieve evenly but steady, when near the rocks ,get it up fast or lose it.. i use a ehite bucktail with a red collar, usually a white worm. i normally carry a couple dozen bucktails with me so i don't run out.


----------

